# Finally got 7 score in IELTS



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am very *delighted *:clap2::clap2::clap2:to inform that I have finally (3rd attempt)achieved 7 score in IELTS (all bands) which I required for my 120 points in 175 GSM VISA.
I was very upset after first 2 attempts for not achieving the 7 score in all bands as I m not from MODL/CSL..so i needed 25 points from IELTS to make 120 points (now i have 125 points in all).

Now hoping to apply the 175 visa ASAP..so that i have some time before the new SOL is implemented....


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Pankaj :juggle: :juggle:

change your avatar snap a to smiley now :clap2:




PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very *delighted *:clap2::clap2::clap2:to inform that I have finally (3rd attempt)achieved 7 score in IELTS (all bands) which I required for my 120 points in 175 GSM VISA.
> I was very upset after first 2 attempts for not achieving the 7 score in all bands as I m not from MODL/CSL..so i needed 25 points from IELTS to make 120 points (now i have 125 points in all).
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations pankaj


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations man


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done Pankaj,

Now get that application in pronto :lol:

Dolly


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Pankaj,

Well done man, atlast u did it, thats good u never give up, I appritiate your consistency.

All the best with your 175 application! and do change your Avatar!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> Well done man, atlast u did it, thats good u never give up, I appritiate your consistency.
> 
> All the best with your 175 application! and do change your Avatar!


thanku all....wll change the snap for sure....wish me luck for the main(175) application


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very *delighted *:clap2::clap2::clap2:to inform that I have finally (3rd attempt)achieved 7 score in IELTS (all bands) which I required for my 120 points in 175 GSM VISA.
> I was very upset after first 2 attempts for not achieving the 7 score in all bands as I m not from MODL/CSL..so i needed 25 points from IELTS to make 120 points (now i have 125 points in all).
> ...


Congratulations Pankaj...Our best wishes are with you....!

GooooooooooooooD Luckk


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hi pankaj,

I am new to this forum and I also need 25 points to qualify..could you help me in achieving band 7 in IELTS as I am planning to write in JUly

Thanks
Koushik


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Koushik

Welcome to the forum, recently there was a thread on IELT preps.. search the forum, it has a lot about what one should do to prepare for teh same..

Hope this helps

Cheeers
Anj


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey...That's great news man....

Gopal





PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very *delighted *:clap2::clap2::clap2:to inform that I have finally (3rd attempt)achieved 7 score in IELTS (all bands) which I required for my 120 points in 175 GSM VISA.
> I was very upset after first 2 attempts for not achieving the 7 score in all bands as I m not from MODL/CSL..so i needed 25 points from IELTS to make 120 points (now i have 125 points in all).
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi pankaj,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I also need 25 points to qualify..could you help me in achieving band 7 in IELTS as I am planning to write in JUly
> 
> ...


hey koushik...
as anj suggest u can do a search in the forum..u wll get alots of tips & materials links..i would also suggest youtube..1 thing is for sure..u need to practice...take it seriously...i guess u can easily score 8 band(depends on ur bckgrnd also)


----------



## anur (Nov 30, 2010)

*IELTS 'academic' results usable for 885 visa application??*

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum  and need some advice regarding IELTS. 
I’m currently studying in Australia (Occupation category - electronics engineer) and hoping to apply for PR (subclass 885) in March,2011(Hopefully )

My IELTS (academic) results are valid till June,2011. Is it possible to use ‘academic’ IELTS for the visa application or do I need to sit for ‘general’ IELTS ?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

anur said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the forum  and need some advice regarding IELTS.
> I’m currently studying in Australia (Occupation category - electronics engineer) and hoping to apply for PR (subclass 885) in March,2011(Hopefully )
> 
> ...


The DIAC accepts both academic as well as general IELTS examination results


----------



## anur (Nov 30, 2010)

zeiger said:


> The DIAC accepts both academic as well as general IELTS examination results


Thanks a lot zeiger 

Cheers!!!


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hey Pankaj. Congrats !!!!!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pankaj....
I know you are in a long run. But getting a score of 7 is a mile stone to your sucess for PR.
Congrats......
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

sriikanth said:


> Hey Pankaj. Congrats !!!!!


thanks sriikanth...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

hari999999 said:


> Pankaj....
> I know you are in a long run. But getting a score of 7 is a mile stone to your sucess for PR.
> Congrats......
> .................................................................................................................................
> ...


thanks hari....yah its a long run...still waiting for CO...not sure wll get it for some as club 2 is on now...


----------



## linecad (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations PankajNamdeo!! Well done!!

Koushik, there is a good and cheap on-line course to prepare you for IELTS test. It is called “Scott’s English Success”, you can find it on Google. However you must improve your English with a teacher before to sit for the exam...

Good luck to everybody!!

Daniel


----------



## cizeca (Apr 30, 2010)

*hi, congratulations*



PankajNamdeo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very *delighted *:clap2::clap2::clap2:to inform that I have finally (3rd attempt)achieved 7 score in IELTS (all bands) which I required for my 120 points in 175 GSM VISA.
> I was very upset after first 2 attempts for not achieving the 7 score in all bands as I m not from MODL/CSL..so i needed 25 points from IELTS to make 120 points (now i have 125 points in all).
> ...


hi, i just finished my bachelor degree of accounting.

i got 7 all bands in ielts G this feb, and due to the change in immigration policy, i took the test again in august and got 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5 for ielts A

the new policy released this 11th Nov changed the assesment method from the old 120-score one to the new 65-score one, in which the marks granted to ielts achievement dropped to all 7,10 marks; and all 8, 20 marks. 

however, it says that the new policy will be implemented from the 1st July 2011, does that mean if i submit my PR application before that date, i will be safe? what happen if the application is not accapeted before that date? 

thank u, everybody. please clear my confusion!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

cizeca said:


> hi, i just finished my bachelor degree of accounting.
> 
> i got 7 all bands in ielts G this feb, and due to the change in immigration policy, i took the test again in august and got 8.5, 9, 7, 7.5 for ielts A
> 
> ...


yes u need to apply before july 2011...


----------

